# Eastern Cascades - Joe Watt Canyon



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

We visited Robinson Canyon’s better known neighbor to the north, Joe Watt Canyon, over the weekend and we’re glad we did it. While in many ways similar to Robinson, Joe Watt has its own feel and is just as worthwhile a destination. 










Near Thorp, WA, Joe Watt Canyon has spectacular views of the Stewart Range and the Kittitas Valley. Watt canyon has more single track trails than Robinson so for folks that like a more primitive ride Watt has that in its favor. Water along the trail is, however, an area where Joe Watt is lacking. Expect a drier ride with few running streams that are easily accessible.









Since Icelandics are so darn cute Minning has another feature role in the Joe Watt trail video.  

The flowers were out in force on Sunday and they were gorgeous. The Balsam, Lupine, Indian Paint Brush and many others. 
We did see a species I didn’t recognize. It’s show below and was growing at the top of ridges where it was very arid and rocky. Does anyone know what it is? The flowers were just beautiful. 



As always more detailed information such as free trail maps, photos, driving directions, and video can be found at www.trailmeister.com


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow-just gorgeous.


----------

